

APress: all ebooks $15 today - angrycoder
http://www.apress.com

======
lpolovets
Nice. You can also apply coupon code STCLOUD1231 for an additional 50% off
(found via <http://www.retailmenot.com/view/apress.com>)

~~~
angrycoder
that coupon doesn't work

~~~
kellishaver
I just used it and it worked for me.

------
sparkygoblue
O'reilly is also running a Cyber Monday sale:

<http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/cyber-monday.do>

------
garyrichardson
Can anyone recommend some good titles? There are a lot of really generic
looking reference manuals.

------
otaku888
Code worked for me, I got Web Standards Solutions and CSS Mastery.

------
ajma
any recommendations on books to get?

